# Carpet Python, fed her large rat, two days later found it in water dish



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi, 

My female carpet python adult CB13

I fed her a large rat two days ago which she striked straight away and ate and this morning i found it in the large water dish.

What is the cause of this?

Temps are 32 degrees hot side. 26 cool end.

She is in a 3ft tall 4ft wide wooden vivarium, 150 W ceramic heater at one end attached to a dimming thermostat, with a low wattage 5w exo terra day light bulb for day/night cycle.

She has plenty of wood in there to climb on and i am using bark on the ground.

Humidity has been a problem for me to keep at, it is at 45% currently. I currently mist her enclosure once a week.

She has been eating and pooping great since i've had her.

I found fresh poop in the enclosure this morning also

Any help be great thanks.

Anything im doing wrong please tell me


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

It's a jungle carpet python, probally don't make a difference but


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

I feed her a large rat every 2-3 weeks.

I have currently owned her for about 4-5 months with no problem of her eating, she strikes first time and eats it there and then.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Keep a close eye, and consider merits of specialist vet health check!

Arguably still in quarantine phase.

Only personal experience of regurg was temp chill, and was addressed, with no long term effect.

Could be an underlying health or age related issue.

Regurg is a sign for concern. Hopefully an innocuous reason 🤞

Regurgitate after an upset? Disturbance? Or Upset tummy from rat or water? Any reason to think the water was not fresh, or dish had fouled the water?

Clean & disinfect the water dish. Check the substrate. Don’t offer another meal for couple of weeks, and maybe smaller sized meal next time.


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> Keep a close eye, and consider merits of specialist vet health check!
> 
> Arguably still in quarantine phase.
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying.

I have cleaned the water, i always use reptile safe water treatment also, she is currently on a branch basking, seems ok.

The water that was in there was changed a couple days beforehand.

I will feed agian in a couple of weeks with a medium rat then.

If any one else has any advice be much appriciated


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

Are you sure she ate it when offered? I know mine is a swine for moving rats into the bowl to try and make it easier to eat...


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Yeah, two of my jungles have a habit of dipping themselves/meal into the water…… sometimes eating and sometimes discarding 🤷🏻‍♂️🤦🏻


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

Golgarth said:


> Are you sure she ate it when offered? I know mine is a swine for moving rats into the bowl to try and make it easier to eat...


That's a good point, i saw her strike and wrap, but never actually saw her eat it! You could be right, i will watch on next feed thanks!


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> Yeah, two of my jungles have a habit of dipping themselves/meal into the water…… sometimes eating and sometimes discarding 🤷🏻‍♂️🤦🏻


Makes me feel better that everything is ok! Thanks for replying


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

CrazyFrog said:


> Hi,
> My female carpet python adult CB13
> I fed her a large rat two days ago which she striked straight away and ate and this morning i found it in the large water dish.





CrazyFrog said:


> That's a good point, i saw her strike and wrap, but never actually saw her eat it! You could be right, i will watch on next feed thanks!


The part that baffles me is that this suggests you didn't checked the snake for two days after it was fed. Didn't the smell alert you ? - If I have had to leave a rat in an viv overnight as the snake isn't showing much interest and its not taken by the following morning it has to be removed as the thing bloats and stinks. There would be no mistaking this after two days !!

I tend to watch all the snakes to ensure that the food item is being taken, at least until the snake has swallowed 2/3rds the prey item. If the snake is showing signs of interest but no strike and coil then I drop feed and check first thing in the morning to see if it was taken. If its found that the snake didn't drop feed overnight then the food item is removed and disposed of. Normally your nose will tell you that the snake didn't take it !! - How you managed to go two days without noticing the smell I don't know..... 😯


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

Malc said:


> The part that baffles me is that this suggests you didn't checked the snake for two days after it was fed. Didn't the smell alert you ? - If I have had to leave a rat in an viv overnight as the snake isn't showing much interest and its not taken by the following morning it has to be removed as the thing bloats and stinks. There would be no mistaking this after two days !!
> 
> I tend to watch all the snakes to ensure that the food item is being taken, at least until the snake has swallowed 2/3rds the prey item. If the snake is showing signs of interest but no strike and coil then I drop feed and check first thing in the morning to see if it was taken. If its found that the snake didn't drop feed overnight then the food item is removed and disposed of. Normally your nose will tell you that the snake didn't take it !! - How you managed to go two days without noticing the smell I don't know..... 😯


This was actually a error in my part, i meant i fed her two days ago and in the morning i found the rat in the water dish.


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

As the vivarium is next to my bed.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If it was regurgitated after 2 days, you would know it. The smell would be making YOU regurgitate!!
It would also look regurgitated, slimy etc.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I love my carpet pythons, and find them both fascinating and gorgeous, but they don’t seem as smart as other pets, and do seem to get a bit muddled or over excited at times.

All part of the fun of reptile keeping.

😁


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cold Blooded told me they have a carpet python in the shop, & that it's stark barking psycho- it lunges & strikes at the staff sooner than look at them! Furthermore it's housed in a drawer, so anyone who opens the drawer gets a nasty Jack-In-The-Box surprise, even if they know it's in there!


----------

